# Ss Aquitania - 9/11/48 - Crew Members



## Trevor Maddox (Feb 3, 2008)

Can anyone advise how I can find a list of crew members working on SS Aquitania on 9 November 1948? This ship set sail from Southampton to Nova Scotia, Canada. Many thanks, Trevor


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Trevor and welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
There are 2 volumes of Crew agreements and Logbooks in the National archive for the year 1948
I think the one where crew agreement November 1948 will be
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...Highlight=,135583&accessmethod=0&Summary=True
If not try BT380/1129

Roger


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Just to add to that ...
Log Books, Crew Agreements and associated records SS Aquitania
listed at NA under BT 380/1129 and 380 BT/1130


----------

